# What is required for a minor going into Elementary



## waz7710 (Jan 5, 2012)

My wife and I are organising work visa's for Canada and have a 6 year old who will also be going in to school. We have read so many different requirements regarding what fees he will have and what visa he will require, etc. Now from what we can make sense of is that because we will have work permits, my son will be able to get an open study permit. Is this correct and if so, what will the fees be for us to send him to school. He is 6 going 7 next year (if that makes any difference). Also at what point would we be able to enrol him in a school. Its in BC.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Your child does not require a study permit. Read this:

Studying in Canada: Study permits - Before you apply

_*In some cases, minor children do not need a study permit to study in Canada. These cases include:*


minor children attending kindergarten;
minor children who are refugees or refugee claimants, or whose parents are refugees or refugee claimants; and
*minor children who are already in Canada with parents who are allowed to work or study in Canada, and who want to attend pre-school, primary or secondary school.*
_


----------



## soon2be (Aug 26, 2012)

Not sure why you require a study permit as long as you have a valid LMO, TWP, PR or Citz application and are legally in the country. You can generally obtain a SWP at POE (if required). Why are you paying fees? Are you sending LO to a private fee paying school or is there another reason because all public schools K12 are free (aside from the obvious extras).


----------



## soon2be (Aug 26, 2012)

Meant to say that once you find the local schools in your area (which are generally listed under the town/district website, you can email them. The generally reply within 24 hours I've found, and you can download the application form for enrollment and scan it and send it back... Its pretty easy. They tend to require you to have the child either enrolled or "booked in" prior to 20th September as it affects their funding..


----------



## waz7710 (Jan 5, 2012)

thanks all for your input. We have been in touch with the schools in the area and all referred us to the the school district department and the lady there has kinda been ignoring these facts that you have all posted and told us that we will have to pay international fees for their public school system, well, she never came back with a straight answer. very if'y and but'y........not any help at all and what makes it more frustrating is that All the schools in that district use her as their contact. So should we go ahead with organising a study permit for him or not? Scared to take that chance of getting there and our son not being able to go into school. Does anyone else perhaps have a different person or department in BC to contact? From everything we have read it seems like he would be covered by our work visa's. Sometimes one just needs that black and white answer


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi waz7710

There is a program in BC called the BC Settlement Workers in Schools (SWIS) that you may find helpful. You don't mention where in BC you plan to relocate so I can't direct you to your nearest worker, but there are locations noted on the WelcomeBC website. Their services are cost free. 

The SWIS workers in our area of the province are very helpful and have smoothed the way for newcomers that have settled here. They also assist by connecting families with other agencies and services available in BC.

http://www.welcomebc.ca/wbc/service_providers/programs/settlement_program/stream1/swis.page

Good luck!


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

waz7710 said:


> thanks all for your input. We have been in touch with the schools in the area and all referred us to the the school district department and the lady there has kinda been ignoring these facts that you have all posted and told us that we will have to pay international fees for their public school system, well, she never came back with a straight answer. very if'y and but'y........not any help at all and what makes it more frustrating is that All the schools in that district use her as their contact. So should we go ahead with organising a study permit for him or not? Scared to take that chance of getting there and our son not being able to go into school. Does anyone else perhaps have a different person or department in BC to contact? From everything we have read it seems like he would be covered by our work visa's. Sometimes one just needs that black and white answer


The child clearly does not need a study permit (see earlier link) if the parents are legally living/working in Canada on work permits. I don't know what "international fees" could possibly mean for a minor attending elementary school because public schools are free. Please clarify what type of school you are sending the child to.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

What work permit are you coming to Canada on? If its IEC/WHV then, contrary to MarylandNed, "if your child is over 6 years old, he/she is of schooling age. It will therefore be obligatory to obtain a study permit for your child before his/her entry to Canada in order for him/her to attend an educational institution in Canada. Your child will consequently have a “student” status. Apply for a study permit." Travel and Work in Canada | Frequently Asked Questions From the United Kingdom Students and Youth About Travel and Work in Canada | International Experience Canada


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Liam(at)Large said:


> What work permit are you coming to Canada on? If its IEC/WHV then, contrary to MarylandNed, "if your child is over 6 years old, he/she is of schooling age. It will therefore be obligatory to obtain a study permit for your child before his/her entry to Canada in order for him/her to attend an educational institution in Canada. Your child will consequently have a “student” status. Apply for a study permit." Travel and Work in Canada | Frequently Asked Questions From the United Kingdom Students and Youth About Travel and Work in Canada | International Experience Canada


It never even occurred to me that 2 parents would be moving to Canada on IEC with a child of school age. That just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

MarylandNed said:


> It never even occurred to me that 2 parents would be moving to Canada on IEC with a child of school age. That just doesn't make sense to me.


Lol! Happens all the time. Just read through this or any other Canada Immigration forum.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

It would be interesting to hear from the OP regarding what type of work visa they are travelling to Canada on.

It's still not clear to me that the child would need a study permit even if the parents were on IEC - since IEC allows you to work.

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/information/applications/guides/5269ETOC.asp#5269E2

_Do I require a study permit?

Generally, if you are not a Canadian citizen or a permanent resident of Canada you must obtain a study permit in order to study in Canada.

However, not everyone is required to obtain a study permit in order to study in Canada. A person may be exempted from the requirement of a study permit in the following situations:

- Minor children attending pre-school, primary or secondary levels,
- Family members or private staff accompanying a foreign representative by the Department of Foreign Affairs and International Trade of Canada, and
- Members of the armed forces of a country designated for the purposes of the Visiting Forces Act.

Important information. Minor children accompanying one or both parent(s), who are temporary residents and not allowed to study or work in Canada, require a study permit._


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

If it's not clear to you, try reading the quote and info at the posted link directly from IEC. Over 6, need a study permit.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Liam(at)Large said:


> If it's not clear to you, try reading the quote and info at the posted link directly from IEC. Over 6, need a study permit.


I understand that but the links I posted contradict that. Not that unusual for government I guess.


----------



## waz7710 (Jan 5, 2012)

Its a Work Permit as my wife's job is on the NOC list, and as far as we know I will get an open work permit, and all of us have to also get temporary residence visa's with the application. Hopefully to make a permanent move away from all the crime in SA. Its frightening to us living here and is no place to bring up a child.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Then you are fine. There's no fees.


----------



## waz7710 (Jan 5, 2012)

I really hope so as $12 000 a year is a lot of money. But does he still need a student visa? The CIC site "seems" to state no, but not inconclusively. Its kinda hard to get definitive answers sometimes, lol.


----------



## waz7710 (Jan 5, 2012)

Studying in Canada: Study permits - Before you apply

Here it states:


> Exceptions: Studying without a study permit
> 
> In some cases, minor children do not need a study permit to study in Canada. These cases include:
> 
> ...


But the lady at the Schools district offices would not give us a straight answer.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

waz7710 said:


> Its a Work Permit as my wife's job is on the NOC list, and as far as we know I will get an open work permit, and all of us have to also get temporary residence visa's with the application. Hopefully to make a permanent move away from all the crime in SA. Its frightening to us living here and is no place to bring up a child.


Then I don't think your child needs a study permit. I would go to this forum and see if anyone has experience of this:

Immigration : British Expat Discussion Forum


----------



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

My husband and I came to Canada last year with our two kids who were 5 and 11 at the time. We got study permits for them and enrolled them in the local public school. Although my 5 year old was only in kindergarden, he would have moved into Grade 1 after that so required a study permit. You just apply for it with your work permits. We did not have to pay for anything else apart from the fees for the study permit. We are in Saskatchewan. we also enrolled them when we arrived (could not do it before as didn't know which suburb we would get a house in so that would dictate where we sent them). That was no problem. I mean, Canadian children move with their parents all time time within Canada so its not a big deal to enrol after school starts.
good luck.
When we renewed our work permits this year, we were still required to pay for their new study permits so I am not sure how accurate it is that if they are here with you that you don't have to pay for a new study permit.


----------



## Eire2012 (Oct 15, 2012)

My friend is out there for the last 4 years and when they arrived with their 2 kids who were 10&14 they didn't require a study permit this was in AB.


----------



## berrrty (Feb 5, 2012)

I came to saskatoon 6 weeks ago with 3 children (8,6,4), they dont have a study permit and I didn't have to pay, just $150 for my work permit! We landed on Sunday evening, went to the school near us on Tuesday and they started on the Wednesday!!! They absolutely love it!!!!


----------

